# Drivers License (Australian > Canadian)



## melbausfam (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi All,
Hope you are well. 

Could some fellow aussies please share their experience as to obtaining their drivers license for Canadian roads.

I did some research from the Service Alberta website as well as from the Safer Roads site and have some questions. 

Aside from the laminated drivers license that is issued in Australia (Melbourne, VIC), the Service Alberta site makes reference to a exemption from the 3 year graduated driving program with completing a government-certified driver education course.

Is this the same as the Advanced Driver course that they refer to - any one have any costs/durations on those please?

Also, what documentation did you provide to support that you had been driving for more than the 2 years to be excempt? (I've been driving on the roads for over 15 years both in a vehicle (manual) and motorcycle).... 

The Laminated license as issued by VICRoads does not state what year I commenced driving, only an expiry date of the license and the vehicle classes I am allowed to drive (being manual and motorbike)....


Of the paperwork that is required - Do I need to request from VICRoads a letter from them stating when my driving commenced and do I need to request from VICPolice a driving history record??

Any help from fellow Aussies (VICtorian Based) would help, Not sure if all is the same for other states of Australia....

Thanks,
MAF


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Western australian licence, you just walk in and they swap licences, but when i say swap i mean swap! They will confiscate the aussie one

For mor info Driving » Invading Canada


----------



## melbausfam (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, unfortunately our end destination is Alberta :-D..... I don't think the straight swap applies..??...





belcher said:


> Western australian licence, you just walk in and they swap licences, but when i say swap i mean swap! They will confiscate the aussie one
> 
> For mor info Driving » Invading Canada


----------



## miska999 (Mar 29, 2012)

What about NSW to ON licenses ?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

For aome reason in ididnt realise u said alberta, In Alberta, the government policy is that you may drive on your home jurisdiction licence for up to 90 days if you are here on a work visa or permanenet resident card. If you are here on a visitor visa or student visa, you may drive on that licence until your visa expires.

I know western aus licences state the day issues on it aswell as expire date


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Go to the VIC roads website as they have information there about requesting your driving history. I think there is a small fee. Keep in mind though that the driving authority in alberta may want this information up to date as in if you drive for 90 days on your Australian license and then hand over your VIC roads information you got more than 90 days ago, they may not accept that. So you may either want to change over your license straight away or else wait till you are here and then send off for your driving history for vic roads. You can request it over the internet. This is what we did. (but we don't live in Alberta). Also, just in case you have to hand over your Aussie license, take a photo copy of it or at least a record of your drivers license number as you may need it at some point.


----------



## melbausfam (Apr 2, 2012)

jacq1101 said:


> Go to the VIC roads website as they have information there about requesting your driving history. I think there is a small fee. Keep in mind though that the driving authority in alberta may want this information up to date as in if you drive for 90 days on your Australian license and then hand over your VIC roads information you got more than 90 days ago, they may not accept that. So you may either want to change over your license straight away or else wait till you are here and then send off for your driving history for vic roads. You can request it over the internet. This is what we did. (but we don't live in Alberta). Also, just in case you have to hand over your Aussie license, take a photo copy of it or at least a record of your drivers license number as you may need it at some point.


Thanks Jacq, fee is very minimal ($8.40) and I will need a copy for our paperwork trail anyway so will def make a copy of that one... good idea about the license number, I have an expired drivers license with the same number so better take that one off the kids LOL... i'll take a photo copy of my current one anyway for the sake of keeping a record of having a current (non-expired) one :-D...

Thanks, for the reply.


----------

